# cleaning beds



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

How does everyone clean their dogs beds. With Johonna she only had this little bed and blanket that I could put in the washing machine. Sometimes the bed would come out kinda flat but it usually made it threw the machine fine. Now that I have 3 dogs and a huge kennel (didn't have a kennel for Johonna) I wanted them to be very comfy in there so they have big dog pillows, big dog beds and blankets. There is several as this is the xlarge kennel, I think the biggest you can buy for indoor. We bought it used and it didn't have the plastic tray at the bottom so I put puppy training pads under it if they have an accident and most of the bottom is filled up with beds, pillows and blankets, as I have a dachshund who loves sleeping under blankets. And I was also worried about them hurting their little toes on the wire bottom is why most is covered up.

I am wanting to clean these items but I have no ideal how to clean the big pillows and beds. The blankets I can put in the washer. I was thinking to take them outside and spray them with the water hose, maybe fill up a tub with soapy water and let them soak. How do you clean them?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

No idea. Mine all have removable covers, and if yours don't have them, then I got nothing.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

My dog beds are crib mattresses and I use crib sheets and wash them. My yorkies have smaller beds that get thrown in the wash. Maybe use crib sheets over the dog beds and launder them?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't buy them without removable covers.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

I didn't realize they had beds with removable covers. Maybe I can make some covers. I don't remember seeing any with covers at Walmart, there's no petstores where I live. The crib bed idea is cool, never thought of that, one would fit right inside their kennel. Do you have any trouble with them chewing it up, as I can see my two puppies digging at the sheet and chewing up the bed, they chewed the bottom of one bed and pulled all the stuffing out.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Check some sites online, you can get beds shipped pretty cheap as they don't weight much, you may even be able to order covers for your existing bed. The thing i run into with most beds is low quality stuffing, so i replace the stuffing every few months as it starts to stink. but machine wash the covers.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If you have a costco near by they sell the most awesome dog beds with removable covers for less than $20 each. This is the only kind I buy. I do however re-stuff them with fresh polyfill and cedar chips once a year or so.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Agreed on the costco beds. I also buy bolster style crate pads and then put another style of crate pad over that. then they get a blankie and pillow. All of it fits in my washer just not together and I wash it once a week.
This :
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41tFgSG3TPL._AA160_.jpg

Then this:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31ZJpbuNbEL._AA160_.jpg


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have one raggedy dog bed, the cover is washable and gets washed of hair every weekend. It doesn't zip closed because Scout chewed it.
I did have another that my my bf gave me because his dog was given a new one, but Scout pooped on it and I just tossed it.

Costco beds are a good idea. I'm too poor, my $ goes to feeding them. Lily prefers the floor anyway and if she wan't something comfy she gets on my bed.

They don't get anything in their crates, they'd just tear it up so whats the point. Yay workin' dogs! :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got the removeable covers also ~along with alot here! Just wash ~and~ put back on! Simple!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

If you just want to buy covers (not the whole bed), I think you find some on Etsy. And you can definitely make them (well, I can't, but I have absolutely no craft skills).


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Thanks alot, there might be a Costco in the city, I will have to check on covers and I really like the ideal of the crib bed, then I would only have to worry about blankets and sheets to clean. Kennels are new to me as we only had Johonna like forever and she didn't have one, just a small bed or she mainly slept with me. When she got older she got too old to climb into bed so she usually just slept on her bed. We got the kennel mainly to put the puppies in when we leave since they chew up everything but Molly likes to go in there to just sleep and scratch her bottom.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

We got twelve pillows free with the purchase of several mattresses this year. Not everyone liked the pillows, and Spike needed new beds since the old ones were all flat. Spike prefers pillows anyways (he'd always lay on the pillows that got thrown onto the floor). So I bought a few waterproof pillow protectors (because the pillows are memory foam) and my sister sewed four covers for them. I only have two pillows/beds out right now, one in his crate and one in the den right beside the coffee table. Spike loves the beds and I can just unzip the covers, take them off and throw them into the wash. He also has a flat sheet on each bed, because he likes to dig that around to however he wants it.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, we have 3 different beds in the house that have removable covers, but you will rarely see a dog laying on one!! The one that gets used the most is the LL Bean bed that Morgan came with. I always liked these beds but didn't ever want to pay that much for a dog bed....now that we got one (for free!) I'll be getting another one whenever this one needs replacing. Its got a really heavy canvas type cover on it, but its still soft. The interior is really high quality and never needs to be fluffed. We then have one bed in the vehicle and one at work. I just remove the covers and wash them as needed. 

You will usually find my dogs laying in OUR bed or on the leather couches. Spoiled rotten!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

In Tank's kennel I have 2 body pillows on top of his bed.
I buy them on sale, then when they get dirty, I toss them 
in the washer, and replace as needed. He loves his body
pillows!


----------

